# Looking for a place to have my transmission serviced.



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I need some tranny work done on one of my cars, anyone here recommend someone that won't rip me off like AAMCO did.


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Take it to Hirst transmission on old palafox. Best in town!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree ^^^


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Hirst Transmission. They also use OEM parts from the manufacturer, not aftermarket stuff.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Capt. John said:


> Take it to Hirst transmission on old palafox. Best in town!!


+100

*Stephen and those boys are the best.*


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go drop it off this week, thanks guys.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep Hirst


----------

